
Meet Gatebot – a DDoS mitigation bot that allows us to sleep - majke
https://blog.cloudflare.com/meet-gatebot-a-bot-that-allows-us-to-sleep/
======
jazoom
New features are cool and everything but I wish they weren't too busy with new
features to finally answer my 3 week old support request about Cloudflare
overbilling me!

